# Halloween Party Plates



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Really cool!! I would def buy those. I like the fact that they are not typical. We see the same ole stuff year after year. Like a breath of fresh air!!


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Witch Hazel said:


> Really cool!! I would def buy those. I like the fact that they are not typical. We see the same ole stuff year after year. Like a breath of fresh air!!


Thank you for your input. I am bringing prototypes to the licensing show in June 2011.

Hope to get some interest.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I love them! I think they are great and would totally buy them!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE them and would definitely buy 'em. HATE the boring orange and black with the dated jack o lanterns


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Another vote "For". No question I would buy them!


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 11, 2008)

Those are awesome! I would buy them.


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

i like some better than others but i would most definitely buy the plates and napkins... i already have cups i use each year -


----------



## cflear (Oct 17, 2007)

Agreed.. would love to see those on the shelfs! I usually end up with just plain black every year. Everything out there is just too "cute".. not what I'm going for


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Luv them! My faves are the purple ones with the castle.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

They rock - I've been on your website before and love all of your artwork! The colors are mesmerizing - fantastic idea!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I love them! I would definately buy them as well. I always use solid black or purple. I do not like the cutesy stuff.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I love them. They are all so vivid. You are very talented.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

I love them as well. You should definitely PM me when ever the reach the market. I want to buy some.


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

Love them. Now we just need Halloween stamps and more Halloween liquor.


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

I think they're great! Unfortunately with the slow economy, not many companies are putting any money into developing new designs----I've seen the same thing for the last three years..........boring............

Perhaps you could also come up with a few designs for laser printers for invites? Those of us who write the poems for invites have very few choices if we don't want to pay a printer for custom invites.

Your designs are excellent!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

I think they are great! What kid doesn't like bats and all the bright colors? 

I would buy those for sure!


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you all for taking the time to comment. Your feedback is worth it's weight in gold!! (Yeah, I know. Comments do not weigh much. Ha!)

I kinda figured that these designs were a refreshing alternative to what's out their now but the business of licensing is very unpredictable and VERY political.

I am attending the licensing show in Las Vegas in June 2011 and will bring these designs with other designs in the effort to attract buyers.

I may even print out some of your comments for extra credit. We'll see.

Thanks again for your support!!
Much appreciated
John


----------



## mslamtntv (Oct 26, 2009)

Two thumbs up here! LOVE THEM!


----------



## PoisonApple (May 21, 2010)

I love those! They're beautiful! I'd buy them. Is there a chance you'll make bowls too? I make chilli for Halloween, because I have a LOT of family and friends come over and it's easy to make in bulk, but nobody makes cool Halloween bowls.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

The company that decides they want to license my work on party supplies would decide whether they would include bowls or not. I think it is a great idea to have a complete set. Some of the designs are not just for Halloween either. They could be used for any dark whimsical themed party or celebration. Thank you for your comment PA!!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I love them! Especially the last blue one with bats. 
I wish they were real I would use them year round. I have lots of blue in my house and lots of black so they are perfect!


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Mizz!
I have a contact at Spirit of Halloween I am going to introduce them all too in Late March. I spoke with the buyer and he showed an interest. They look at new products for the following year at that time. (fingers crossed)


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How'd I miss this!! They are killer (pardon the pun) designs!!!! All of them are gorgeous in their own way. Good luck with the licensing process. I would buy those in a heartbeat.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Fantastic!!! I would totally buy those over anything we've ever gotten in the past. Good luck with it and I'll place my order when you get it all squared away


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The skulls are my favorite! For a sec there I was like, where do I buy these? lol I wants them!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I would totally buy those! Love allthe designs! Let us know if you ever get them into production I would like to be among the first to purchase*


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

LOVE THEM!!! Purple ones with castle is my fav.


----------

